# Attic Work made (a little) less painful..



## ZacharyBob (May 3, 2020)

It seems too obvious to not be common place, but none of my bosses have had any handy so I started carrying a couple pieces of 3/4" sanded plywood about 8" x 32". 

I bring them with me to give myself a place to put my feet/knees & hands/tools other than just the tops of joists and whatever ratwalks might be installed. 

Especially when I'm crammed into the narrowest places this makes things a lot more comfortable.

Who else does this or something like it?

I also suit up in a tyvek suit with a full face respirator, not because it's 100% necessary, but because it's 100% better than dragging your bare chin across that mummified house cat..

What other tips do you have for making attic work a little less awful?


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Own the company and price $hit work accordingly. More money has always made awful work a little less awful for me:biggrin:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Depending on the attic and how long i need to be in there, I'll use different lighting.

On a 2nd floor rewire, we had a couple short string lights(6 bulbs total) up in the attic because it was an older house, with 45° pitch on the roof. Considering we were fishing wires down all the walls and we were up there for 2 days, it was fantastic. Other jobs ill just use a handheld flashlight, or my Milwaukee light.

We keep small plastic broom to fluff up blown -in insulation after we compact it or move it aside. Makes quick work.

I keep a tyvec suit in my car, along with a box of N95 masks on the off chance I need to go in an attic.

Some attics I encounter already have boards up there for me, and some don't... if I had a service van I'd probably keep some boards like you have in there.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Knee pads, respirator and head lamp. Hat or hardhat because hitting a roof nail with your head sucks.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

The only issue I can see negative to what your doing with planks, is if it is blow-in insulation you're compressing a larger area of insulation than necessary. Therby ruining the installations R-Value.

That being said... I'd do it! :vs_laugh:

I have what I call "Drag Bags". In my drag bags are a set of linesman's, strippers, 11-1, and a razor knife. I have a bunch of misc. parts, like staples, wire nuts, connectors etc, and then spare room for some boxes and covers.

Having a specific bag all ready to go with tools and misc. stuff has actually been very nice and efficient. Get out of the crawl or attic, clean it out and zip the bag back up. I usually use my oldest set of tools for the bag.... Like the ones you cut something live with....

We provide Tyvek suits, respirators, gloves and knee pads for the crew. I am going to get some of those rock climbing style hard hats soon too. No more bumping their heads on nails from the framers and roofers.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

I have one of those squirrel cage fans like the water damage restoration guys use. I place it in the scuttle hole first thing and let it get the place cooled off before i get in.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Anyone use those cooling towels or head wraps?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Switched said:


> Anyone use those cooling towels or head wraps?


When I was in my 20's I'd sip a 64oz frozen smoothie and was fine. These days I get overheated easier I might have to do some of those cold wraps. Diluted pedialyte or similar keeps me from feeling faint after a serious sweat.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

TGGT said:


> When I was in my 20's I'd sip a 64oz frozen smoothie and was fine. These days I get overheated easier I might have to do some of those cold wraps. Diluted pedialyte or similar keeps me from feeling faint after a serious sweat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I feel it faster and longer than in my 20's too.

I think I am gonna buy several of the products and see how they work. The investment would totally be worth any amount if it works. 

Think of how much you slow down in the heat, let alone the idea of heat stroke. Keeping that core temp. low and making sure hydration is paramount.... it goes a long way.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

CoolWill said:


> I have one of those squirrel cage fans like the water damage restoration guys use. I place it in the scuttle hole first thing and let it get the place cooled off before i get in.


Those things are awesome. We did that on one job because the attic was 50° Celsius, and the fan was on site. I'd love to get one of the small ones. Maybe after we can work again...

I keep joking about it, but I honestly would love to try it one day... getting one of those large portable air conditioners (you know, 500 000 BTU cooling capacity...). Put the return over the roof vents, and the cooled air line in the attic hatch and outside the soffit. You'd be nice and frozen in the attic! 

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Commercial grade portable Ac with the 30 inch discharge Flexi tube.

Secure a rope to the end of the tube, turn on the ac and once you get up there pull up the tube full of cold air blowing in your face.
If it's really hot and the ac isn't doing the job you can also put one of the old type water sprinklers up on the roof that waves a wand of water back and forth. Run that up there while you are inside the attic and suddenly it gets to feeling slightly too cool inside there.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Screw it, nowadays I just remove one of the ducts from it's boot and point it towards me. I'll even kick on the tstat if I have to.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I love to bug Hack about his tool trays but they’re the best ten loonies you can ever spend. . They’re great for attic work. Tools disappear in loose fill far too easily. I lost a pair of pliers in an attic a week ago. They had a nick in them anyway so I didn’t look too hard.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Switched said:


> The only issue I can see negative to what your doing with planks, is if it is blow-in insulation you're compressing a larger area of insulation than necessary. Therby ruining the installations R-Value.
> 
> That being said... I'd do it! :vs_laugh:
> 
> ...


PPE's are a pain, especially when the attic is 90 degrees, but much better than itching for two weeks after. I like the drag bag idea, I also use it for commercial roof top work. I have also been using an egg crate filled with spare parts and tools for attic/crawl space work. I love you statement, "Like the ones you cut something live with" Been there done that more than I want to admit. :smile:


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

A trick if you get insulation on your skin. Use blue painters tape or lint roller to pull the insulation off before you wash your arms or face. If you just try to wash it off the fibers will get embedded in your skin and make it much more difficult to get it off and you will itch for much longer. The tape/roller pulls it off and the itchy feeling goes away quickly.


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

I carry my hand tools and materials into the attic in a 5 gallon bucket. It can hold a drill and flashlight, too. Instead of plywood I bring two short pieces of 2x4 to lay across the joists. Usually I'm kneeling on one of them and the other is supporting my feet. I can also put them together and sit on them. If I start to overheat and need to get out of the attic in a hurry, I can abandon the 2x4's and make new ones easily.

I've often thought about cooling solutions and the best one I think would be a big fan sucking air out of the garage and blowing it into the attic through the scuttle hole. A fabric tube attached to the fan can act as the vent allowing the fan to sit on the garage floor. I just don't have the space on my truck for that fan.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Even a small fan to blow on you while you work on an airhandler or some other fixed task makes things far more comfortable.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

CTshockhazard said:


> Screw it, nowadays I just remove one of the ducts from it's boot and point it towards me. I'll even kick on the tstat if I have to.


A long time ago I worked with a guy that moved to Florida. I talked to him a few times after he moved. He told me that he carries the long TyWraps on his van now. The first thing he does is pull the flex ducts off and turn up the AC if he has a lot of work in an attic. I’ve done it to a single duct after he told me that. Only if it’s real hot and I just want to get done without having to climb out to get air. I’ve always been able to just slide the duct back on after.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Knee pads. My life became so much more enjoyable once I started wearing them. 

I picked up a trick in commercial construction that I have taken with me everywhere - during the summer months, keeping a hand towel soaked in ice cold water around my neck at all times. This works great in attics, just as much as it works great working outside when it's triple digits. 



99cents said:


> I love to bug Hack about his tool trays but they’re the best ten loonies you can ever spend. . They’re great for attic work. Tools disappear in loose fill far too easily. I lost a pair of pliers in an attic a week ago. They had a nick in them anyway so I didn’t look too hard.


Those are great for crawl spaces and attics. They are the ultimate tool/material bag for small-job type of work.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I love to bug Hack about his tool trays but they’re the best ten loonies you can ever spend. . They’re great for attic work. Tools disappear in loose fill far too easily. I lost a pair of pliers in an attic a week ago. They had a nick in them anyway so I didn’t look too hard.


One of the reasons why a tray like that works better than something like a 5 gallon bucket is because you can hold the handle of the tray and use the tray itself as an extension of your hand when you’re crawling. This makes it much easier to bring the stuff with you when you’re on the move in a tight place. It’s also nice and open so it’s easy to quickly see/grab the tools and material that you need. My tip for working in an attic is to get in and out as quick as possible without farting around.


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Did anybody mention not working in attics in the afternoon? I stop working in attics at noon unless it's an overcast day.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

I love a lot of these ideas, which I will add to my attic setup.

I use 8 inch x 48 inch boards across the joists. I keep 8 in the van. I can set up a path to the work location(s). I wear a headlight. I wanna get in and out ASAP.

IMHO it's up to the customer to deal with smashed insulation. I'm there to fix the electric. ; )


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

So many excellent points in this thread!

Speaking from experience - avoid snags. It might sound stupid, however you'd be surprised at how easily a belt buckle or dangling sleeve can get caught on an exposed nail or other protruding object. Same goes with a 4-foot ponytail (so I've heard)


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

MotoGP1199 said:


> A trick if you get insulation on your skin. Use blue painters tape or lint roller to pull the insulation off before you wash your arms or face. If you just try to wash it off the fibers will get embedded in your skin and make it much more difficult to get it off and you will itch for much longer. The tape/roller pulls it off and the itchy feeling goes away quickly.


I was told once that if you use some baby powder, it'll plug your pores and keep the fiberglass slivers out. Just be ready for the [email protected] comments about carrying baby power around though...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Cow said:


> I was told once that if you use some baby powder, it'll plug your pores and keep the fiberglass slivers out. Just be ready for the [email protected] comments about carrying baby power around though...


The old timers used baby powder or talcum powder as wire lube. I ran out of lube once and there was a drug store down the street. I bought some baby powder and it worked  .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> The old timers used baby powder or talcum powder as wire lube. I ran out of lube once and there was a drug store down the street. I bought some baby powder and it worked  .


I'd think Vaseline would work better and be available at the same store. Or plain old soap.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I'd think Vaseline would work better and be available at the same store. Or plain old soap.


Enter CoolWill...

This thread will go sideways fast.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Enter CoolWill...
> 
> This thread will go sideways fast.


I'm not speaking to him right now.

I was serious, any type of dishwashing or hand soap works great as wire pulling lube in a pinch.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I'd think Vaseline would work better and be available at the same store. Or plain old soap.


I think THxx thermoplastc insulation is all oil resistant but I'd still hesitate to use a petroleum based lubricant. In a pinch I'll use silicone lubricant. Silicone lubricants generally don't bother plastics or rubber but silicone stains are hard to remove. 

I have used dish soap or liquid hand soap hijacked from the rest rooms for improvised lube but it does turn from lubricant to adhesive once it dries, it will make it tough to get the wires out later.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

nrp3 said:


> Even a small fan to blow on you while you work on an airhandler or some other fixed task makes things far more comfortable.


This sounds like an excuse to buy the Milwaukee battery powered fan... I have one (working on the 2nd floor non-air conditioned building in summer forced me to buy one haha).

This fan is great. It comes with a power brick (which I am disappointed by... My light has basically a power inlet instead, I'd rather that than a power brick to damage).


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Max C. said:


> So many excellent points in this thread!
> 
> Speaking from experience - avoid snags. It might sound stupid, however you'd be surprised at how easily a belt buckle or dangling sleeve can get caught on an exposed nail or other protruding object. Same goes with a 4-foot ponytail (so I've heard)


Same goes for earnings or other piercings. I had a discussion with an inspector 6ish years ago about that, because I had just gotten my ears pierced. He was worried they'd get caught on something or a wire would catch them. He was a good guy. He's retired now. Oh, and to-date, I have not had my earrings catch anything. If I end up somewhere that they may get caught, I'll simply remove them... Problem solved.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I often council local electricians from taking fans into attic spaces , unless they are pretty clean spaces. We have a nasty ass worse than Corona virus thing called for short- rat lung disease- which as it says is carried about by our rats and deposited all over the place they like to congregate in rat poop. When you blow rat poop decay about you can potentially get the microbes of rat lung disease in your lungs. And then eventually its off to the hospital for a grueling long stay. Or death. Most of the older knob and tube rewire jobs I have come across so many times- those are the very same ones where you can find lots of cases of rat nesting and a whole lot of skeletons and mess. 


Here is a link to the description of the little bugger and his ability to wreck your life. https://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=aaplw&p=Rat+lung+disease


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> This sounds like an excuse to buy the Milwaukee battery powered fan... I have one (working on the 2nd floor non-air conditioned building in summer forced me to buy one haha).
> 
> This fan is great. It comes with a power brick (which I am disappointed by... My light has basically a power inlet instead, I'd rather that than a power brick to damage).


I absolutely love that fan. It moves a lot of air and does great on hot days. I ended up throwing away the power brick because the batteries last so long. It’s easier to carry a second battery than the battery brick.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I'm not speaking to him right now.
> 
> I was serious, any type of dishwashing or hand soap works great as wire pulling lube in a pinch.


This is legit. We were pulling new wires into an old pipe at a Dollar store, and we had no pulling soap on the truck. I puchased a bottle of dawn dish detergent of the shelf and we pulled that baby in nice and easy. 

It does make a huge freaking mess though and gets all over the place. Also, I have no clue whether it's hard to pull out later or not. However, if it is, I imagine some CoCo-Cola down the pipe might fix that issue.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

HackWork said:


> I absolutely love that fan. It moves a lot of air and does great on hot days. I ended up throwing away the power brick because the batteries last so long. It’s easier to carry a second battery than the battery brick.


My power brick is in the little cardboard box it came in, labeled FAN and sitting on a shelf... somewhere... I don't wanna throw it away, because it would be nice to have for a workbench or something stationary rather than battery.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> I think THxx thermoplastc insulation is all oil resistant but I'd still hesitate to use a petroleum based lubricant. In a pinch I'll use silicone lubricant. Silicone lubricants generally don't bother plastics or rubber but silicone stains are hard to remove.
> 
> I have used dish soap or liquid hand soap hijacked from the rest rooms for improvised lube but it does turn from lubricant to adhesive once it dries, it will make it tough to get the wires out later.


Actually, that’s why I used the baby powder. I didn’t know what soap would do after the fact.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

The baby powder trick I thought was for TelData guys? This way there's no soapy mess in cable trays and data closets.


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Same goes for earnings or other piercings. I had a discussion with an inspector 6ish years ago about that, because I had just gotten my ears pierced. He was worried they'd get caught on something or a wire would catch them. He was a good guy. He's retired now. Oh, and to-date, I have not had my earrings catch anything. If I end up somewhere that they may get caught, I'll simply remove them... Problem solved.


A while back, I heard a story about a trucker who had massive, tribal ear-piercings. At the start of every shift, the boss demanded he take them out and tape back any stretched skin. Apparently, the thinking was they'd interfere with driving and/or equipment.

Obviously, that's an extreme example. If piercings are small, I can't see them being an issue


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Max C. said:


> A while back, I heard a story about a trucker who had massive, tribal ear-piercings. At the start of every shift, the boss demanded he take them out and tape back any stretched skin. Apparently, the thinking was they'd interfere with driving and/or equipment.
> 
> Obviously, that's an extreme example. If piercings are small, I can't see them being an issue


Yeah, they're small (like, 12 gauge small) but I have small rings (about 1/2" diameter). If I'm doing something that they may get caught it only takes 10 seconds to take em out... but If I plan ahead, I can wear different ones.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## JMP Electric (Jul 26, 2018)

For those of you that use attic boards try gluing one of those foam kneeling pads onto it, you get the added benefit of knee padding.

I use those instead of strap on knee pads because it’s more comfortable. You don’t get the rubbing and sweating like with the strap on kind. 

Also gluing the pad onto a board keeps those kneeling pads from soaking up water if you’re working outside on wet ground or a wet roof.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Cow said:


> I was told once that if you use some baby powder, it'll plug your pores and keep the fiberglass slivers out. Just be ready for the [email protected] comments about carrying baby power around though...


It does! 
Saw a crew of insulators throwing insulation into the ceiling, rolling on a baker scaffold. The interesting part was they were only wearing respirators.... no long sleeve shirts, hats or any other protection. I noticed they all looked like ghosts because they were dousing their heads and arms with baby powder. 
I use it when I go into attics. Be cautious though because surfaces you walk on can get slippy.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I usually just put on a respirator if I'm gonna dig, if I'm just working on an AHU and not disturbing stuff I usually just go up and I'll mask up later if I need too.


We just use the compressors on the trucks to clean off in the street lol.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

99cents said:


> Enter CoolWill...
> 
> This thread will go sideways fast.


CoolWill? :confused1:


----------

